# Honda Fit



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I might be buying a Honda Fit this week. How are you guys hauling bikes on your Fits? How is your mileage? Any pics and info appreciated.


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

I have an 08 Fit with 250K miles on it and I haul up to 3 bikes on the back with a Yakima KingJoe 3 rack. Hangs perfectly off the back and has enough room for the 3 bikes easily. I average about 38 miles to the gallon driving city/highway and just a little more if it's strictly highway driving. The more people you add to the the car the worse the mileage. If I load the car up with 4 riders and three bikes the mileage drops to about 30 mpg. The bikes hanging off the back don't seem to affect the mileage unless they're 29'ers as the wheels on those stick out on the sides of the car. As for reliability the Fit cannot be beat! I'm a hotshot courier and put at least 350 miles on the car every day including weekends. M-F are for working and Saturday and Sunday are for out of town bike trips. Besides the usual maintenance of fluid changes, brake service, and a few batteries the only part that has gone bad on the car was an ignition coil. $95 dollar repair. No oil leaks, don't need to change the timing belt as it has a chain, and get this - I start the car at least 30 times per day M-F and I'm still on the same starter! 4 years times 240 work days per year times 30 starts = 28800 starts not including weekends. The Fit is listed as the number 1 most reliable car in America and my car proves it. Only drawbacks are road noise and it's not the most comfortable car to ride in. Get one.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I picked up the Fit yesterday. I love this thing.

Anyone have pics of how they haul their bikes on their Fit? I ordered a hitch yesterday, too.


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

What year and model Fit did you buy? I'm looking at one too, also considering Kia Soul, Toyota Matrix, Ford Fiesta, Ford Fusion, but the Fit has the best ratings. Did you order a roof or hitch rack?


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a 2010 Fit. People made fun of me until gas prices went up. Some feel that it is over priced within its class but I wanted Honda reliability.. It's more reliable than my 07 Vette. I use the 1upUSA rack. If need be, it can be folded up at placed in the cargo space.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I got a brand new 2012 Honda Fit Sport. I ordered a hitch. I already have a Thule T2.


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

carries bikes just fine. be it 26er or 29er.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

How bad does your mileage drop when you have the bikes on top.


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

kntr said:


> How bad does your mileage drop when you have the bikes on top.


I would have to estimate because I never drive beyond 20miles when transporting mike bike. I think it drops to about 25-28mpg while I usually get 30-33mpg.

I would go the hitch route if my car wasnt lowered but, imo hitches and hitch racks don't look as good as roof racks.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

trailmax said:


> I would have to estimate because I never drive beyond 20miles when transporting mike bike. I think it drops to about 25-28mpg while I usually get 30-33mpg.
> 
> I would go the hitch route if my car wasnt lowered but, imo hitches and hitch racks don't look as good as roof racks.


Ya, Im not too worried about looks. I want mileage and I already have a hitch rack. It will cost me about $150 to buy a hitch to haul 2 bikes rather than $1200 to add a roof rack. I would rather have a roof rack someday.

Any pics of the car with the rack without bikes on it?


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

Ask and you shall receive.

I usually leave the king cobra on and take off the front loader when the bikes are down.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

First tank of gas and I got 34 with about 50% hwy and town. Im pretty happy with that. I intentionally drove slow and easy to see what Id get. 

I did throw one bike in the back with the wheel off and it fit perfect.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Any other Fit owners?


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

Not yet, soon:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a Fit w/ a hitch. Used to have a roof rack but it is super lame on mileage _which is why I have the car so_...

It does a great job carrying our dogs as well. Love this car.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

can a mtb with the rear tire on go in at all?


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Bill in Houston said:


> can a mtb with the rear tire on go in at all?


Yes


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Bill in Houston said:


> can a mtb with the rear tire on go in at all?


Yes one bike with front tire off will fit with one seat folded down. I think you could fit 2 with both seats folded down. I love this car.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

racerwad said:


> Yes


good


----------



## isis07734 (Apr 3, 2012)

Good looking white Fit!

I have a 2012, get 37mpg city avg. Just went in for my 1st free oil change, they sent me away saying the computer % is what indicates need (at 15%), not the 4k mi on it. Even though it uses synthetic, that still struck me as not right... anyway.

I am going to order a hitch soon, either the Hidden Hitch or Draw Tite, have to read up on each.. there is a good vid on here:
Trailer Hitch for 2012 Honda Fit | etrailer.com

Trailmax, mind if pick your brain about offset via PM?


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

kntr said:


> Yes one bike with front tire off will fit with one seat folded down. I think you could fit 2 with both seats folded down. I love this car.


Yup, sure can! Of course, I'm sure this varies with bike size (medium SlopeStyle and small 5.5 shown).

Although there are countless ways of holding them down, I usually threw a towel between the bars and used a cord to tie the bars together, and the bikes never moved. The gear bags (not shown) kept the front wheels from going anywhere.


----------



## isis07734 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nice, blaster. I saw on another forum where someone used a piece of plywood w bar nailed on it to stabilize the wheel less fork.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

look at that, right in there. my 29er barely fits in my Element, so i figured no way in the Fit... what a great little vehicle.


----------



## wkumtrider (Dec 27, 2007)

I have a 2011 fit and haul my mt bike in the back, front wheel removed. I lay it down instead of sitting it upright. I average 35 mpg city/highway


----------



## PaulDuB (Jul 14, 2009)

Specialized Pitch (wheels removed)
Specialized SX Trail (front wheel removed)
Trek Session 77 with a dual-crown fork (wheels removed)

3 full-suspension bikes (size medium), gear, and 3 people. Didn't take long once we got the arrangement down too. :thumbsup:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I got 41 mpg all hwy this weekend and 37 mpg with mixed driving and yes I checked by hand when I filled it up. It was almost exactly what the computer said. Im loving this car. To get good mileage you have to keep it under 70mph.


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

I have one also. Just got back from Leadville where my wife was passing SUV's on the jeep trails going to the halfway point during the Silver Rush 50. I have a Saris hitch rack(the one with the big plastic hoops for the wheels) and I love it!


----------



## Fiveonomo (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a 2012 Fit Sport I bought brand new in February and I love this car. I get almost 36 mpg and around 39 with straight highway driving. I now need to figure out how I am gonna haul my bike and I think I am going with the hitch. Can anyone give me the hitch model number, where did you get it from and how much. Thanks.
Scott


----------



## Dougalicious (Jun 24, 2012)

Can I ask you guys how these do in the mountains? I ride in Florida (no worries there) but rock climbing trips usually involve going up the side of a couple, and with 2-4 people in the car plus gear I can't see the little engine doing so hot.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Dougalicious said:


> Can I ask you guys how these do in the mountains? I ride in Florida (no worries there) but rock climbing trips usually involve going up the side of a couple, and with 2-4 people in the car plus gear I can't see the little engine doing so hot.


Mine does fine in east coast mountains. Just drop it a gear and keep on moving. :thumbsup:

I love my fit. I have a hitch rack.


----------



## bee (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought the Honda Fit was too low to the ground to add a hitch rack.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

bee said:


> I thought the Honda Fit was too low to the ground to add a hitch rack.


Nope.:thumbsup:


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Fiveonomo said:


> I have a 2012 Fit Sport I bought brand new in February and I love this car. I get almost 36 mpg and around 39 with straight highway driving. I now need to figure out how I am gonna haul my bike and I think I am going with the hitch. Can anyone give me the hitch model number, where did you get it from and how much. Thanks.
> Scott


I have the Hidden Hitch
http://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2010_Honda_Fit.htm

I drove through WV with two passengers averaging eighty mph. In sport mode the tranny doesn't hunt like the Chrysler 200 rental I recently had. It's no Accord V6 but it handles occasional long trips well.


----------



## Fiveonomo (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I have decided to haul mine inside, it fits perfect. Not happy about mud and dirt but I have laid down a poncho liner and hopefully that will catch all of it.


----------



## cinco (Aug 8, 2012)

Dougalicious said:


> Can I ask you guys how these do in the mountains? I ride in Florida (no worries there) but rock climbing trips usually involve going up the side of a couple, and with 2-4 people in the car plus gear I can't see the little engine doing so hot.


The Fit uses the same 4-cylinder engine that the Civic and Accord use if that helps. I have a 2011 and love this little car. I average around 33 if I'm a little throttle heavy, 35 mixed and around 38 highway using non-ethanol 87 octane.

It is absolutely amazing how much cargo space this car has! I researched all the similar offerings before I bought the Fit. Hard to argue with Honda quality and, as mentioned, was rated the best value of all cars. I have to agree.

Anyone using a Saris Bones to hang off the rear hatch? I have the base model without the Sport's spoiler.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

bee said:


> I thought the Honda Fit was too low to the ground to add a hitch rack.


If I can put a hitch on my A4 with Sport Package (factory lowered an inch), you could probably dump a Fit two inches and still clear stuff just fine.

There is very little overhang past the rear axle on a Fit.You got clearance for days.


----------



## 29Spec (Jun 26, 2012)

I just picked up a Civic LX last night and I love it. 

I was thinking about the Fit, but just couldn't get over the looks... hideous, no offense.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

cinco said:


> The Fit uses the same 4-cylinder engine that the Civic and Accord use


nah, it's smaller. just go look at specs.



cinco said:


> It is absolutely amazing how much cargo space this car has! I researched all the similar offerings before I bought the Fit. Hard to argue with Honda quality and, as mentioned, was rated the best value of all cars. I have to agree.


glad you like it.


cinco said:


> Anyone using a Saris Bones to hang off the rear hatch? I have the base model without the Sport's spoiler.


I have used the Bones 2 on my Element and Odyssey. Had to thread it under the spoiler on the Odyssey. It works well. Just have to retighten the straps once everything jiggles around some.


----------



## crst4 (Aug 21, 2012)

Just bought a Drawtite hitch and Highland Wing 2 bike rack for our 2009 Fit Sport. Anyone with experience of this setup?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have an 07 Fit Sport MT.












I also have a couple Thule T2's on top right now. I go back and forth between putting the bikes inside and putting them on the roof. depends how much I'm hauling the canoe around, because I don't like swapping rack accessories all the time.

I want to get a hitch rack eventually to make it easier to carry the bikes on multiple vehicles.


----------



## crst4 (Aug 21, 2012)

Fit is like the Tardis. Just keeps swallowing gear. I managed to bring home a 51in plasma tv upright and still in the box. Store looked at me as if I was insane when he brought it out and looked at the Fit but it went in without a hitch (excuse pun).


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

crst4 said:


> Fit is like the Tardis. Just keeps swallowing gear. I managed to bring home a 51in plasma tv upright and still in the box. Store looked at me as if I was insane when he brought it out and looked at the Fit but it went in without a hitch (excuse pun).


I put a double-wheeled wheelbarrow in mine once. Employees at Lowes frequently think I'm nuts because of my car


----------



## Fiveonomo (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah, I am amazed at the amount of space in my fit. I haul my bike and all gear inside and my daughter still has her seat in the back and it is not cramped. I love the car, got about 37 mpg on the way to work today.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I have 5000 miles on my 2012 Fit now. I have checked the mpg every tank. The least Ive gotten is 32 mpg and the most Ive gotten is 42 mpg. I love this car.


----------



## 7stg (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a stick shift sport 09, and its a great car. I get 38-40 mpg, it's kinda sporty, I am at 144k and the only problem was the starter around 140k.


----------



## isis07734 (Apr 3, 2012)

Love mine. Thinking about putting some lighter wheels on it and some 205s. Anyone have a Progress sway bar?


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Does anyone have anymore feedback as far as performance in the mountains/hills? Also, any pics with a hitch rack? I'm looking at moving to CO in a few months and want to make sure I'm not suffering with the hill climbs too bad. Thanks!


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

kdiff said:


> Does anyone have anymore feedback as far as performance in the mountains/hills? Also, any pics with a hitch rack? I'm looking at moving to CO in a few months and want to make sure I'm not suffering with the hill climbs too bad. Thanks!


I think you should get either a stick shift or an auto version with paddles. I am taking about Honda Fit Sport. I have been reading a lot about Fits since I am trading in my Outback.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

If I had to travel long distances on four lane highways on a regular basis in the mountains, I would choose a more powerful car. I have taken it on occasional long trips with one through the WV mountains. Maintaining 80mph was achievable but I had to work the engine to do so. My milage according to the computer is 33mpg.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you guys for the feedback! :thumbsup:


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

DrDon said:


> If I had to travel long distances on four lane highways on a regular basis in the mountains, I would choose a more powerful car. I have taken it on occasional long trips with one through the WV mountains. Maintaining 80mph was achievable but I had to work the engine to do so. My milage according to the computer is 33mpg.


I do not even drive 80mph in my Outback. lol You got balls.:thumbsup: I still want to get a FIT and trade my Ouback in.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

PatrickK said:


> I do not even drive 80mph in my Outback. lol You got balls.:thumbsup: I still want to get a FIT and trade my Ouback in.


I always seem to pass other FIT drivers, but those Prius drivers have lead feet.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

DrDon said:


> I always seem to pass other FIT drivers, but those Prius drivers have lead feet.


Not bad.:thumbsup: Are you happy with your FIt? How many miles so far if I may ask? Any mechanical issues?


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Reliable, inexpensive. What's not to like. But seriously, the only issue I had was some knocking from one of the rear suspension struts which was cured with lube.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

DrDon said:


> Reliable, inexpensive. What's not to like. But seriously, the only issue I had was some knocking from one of the rear suspension struts which was cured with lube.


I am looking forward to it then.:thumbsup:


----------



## AREK28 (Oct 11, 2012)

Will a medium frame Specialized stumpjumper fit inside the fit with both wheels on?


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

kdiff said:


> Does anyone have anymore feedback as far as performance in the mountains/hills? Also, any pics with a hitch rack? I'm looking at moving to CO in a few months and want to make sure I'm not suffering with the hill climbs too bad. Thanks!


If mountains are involved, u might want to think about something with a turbocharged engine like a Sonic. A NA engine will "work", but definitely at lower performance.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

AREK28 said:


> Will a medium frame Specialized stumpjumper fit inside the fit with both wheels on?


Yes, if you lower the seat. And cut the frame in half.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

AREK28 said:


> Will a medium frame Specialized stumpjumper fit inside the fit with both wheels on?


One wheel, yes. Both, quit dreaming


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> One wheel, yes. Both, quit dreaming


a bike with the front wheel removed is too long to fit crossways, isn't it? it would be sweet to flip up the back seat seat bottoms, and stand the bike up crossways in there. but now that i think of it, it's definitely too long, huh?


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

steadite said:


> If mountains are involved, u might want to think about something with a turbocharged engine like a Sonic. A NA engine will "work", but definitely at lower performance.


That's what I was thinking with a small NA engine. Thank you. I should probably find a place to rent both.


----------



## Bad Idea (Jun 14, 2009)

AREK28 said:


> Will a medium frame Specialized stumpjumper fit inside the fit with both wheels on?


Not sure on the stumpjumper, but a medium epic 29er definitely will. Slide the bike in as far as possible from the hatch then go to the side door and turn the bars so the front wheel points up. It fits with room to spare. The front passenger seat has to be moved forward and the car pretty much becomes a one-seater, but it works great if that's all you need.

Edited to add: That's with a driver that's around 5'8. For someone much taller it may not work.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

I went to a dealership to sign paperwork for a Honda Civic Coupe Si for my wife and checked the Fit Sports in red out. I am really impressed with the car. It feels more roomy than Outback which made me sad. If I get a good deal on my trade in I am getting one for myself.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Bad Idea said:


> Not sure on the stumpjumper, but a medium epic 29er definitely will. Slide the bike in as far as possible from the hatch then go to the side door and turn the bars so the front wheel points up. It fits with room to spare. The front passenger seat has to be moved forward and the car pretty much becomes a one-seater, but it works great if that's all you need.
> 
> Edited to add: That's with a driver that's around 5'8. For someone much taller it may not work.


hate to say it, but that's just not a practical way to do it. I'm usually going riding with at least one other person (my wife) so I need at minimum both front seats to be usable. For one, it's not hard to put a fork block in the back and just take the front wheel off. plus, that method lets you secure the bike so it's not sliding around in the back due to "spirited driving" which the car tends to beg for.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

How does the Fit handle in winter weather? Seems like it would become a plow in 3 or 4" of snow.
Anybody run a 2nd set of wheels with real snow tires in winter?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

GT_guy said:


> How does the Fit handle in winter weather? Seems like it would become a plow in 3 or 4" of snow.
> Anybody run a 2nd set of wheels with real snow tires in winter?


I've been looking for winter wheels and tires for my Fit. They don't make a studded snow tire for the 16" wheels that will fit the Fit. I have to buy some steel 15" if I want to run studs. The tires and wheels are cheap in 15". I'm getting steel wheels and studded snow tires for $490 delivered. I haven't had any problems in the snow and ice so far this season. The traction control works really well.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

how much do regular all season tires cost? is the 16" tire expensive or difficult to find?


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

Bill in Houston said:


> how much do regular all season tires cost? is the 16" tire expensive or difficult to find?


It depends on your budget and what you want. I went with 185/55R16 Yokohama AVID Ascend (H- or V-Speed Rated) Blackwall Grand Touring All-Season Tires and 16x6.5 Rial Murago Anthracite Painted from TireRack.

If you want winter tires you may want to go with 185/55R16 BridgeStone BridgestoneBlizzak WS60.

I am not an expert when it comes to cars but I would say I know enough to be advise.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

PatrickK said:


> It depends on your budget and what you want. I went with 185/55R16 Yokohama AVID Ascend (H- or V-Speed Rated) Blackwall Grand Touring All-Season Tires .


oh, definitely. how much were the avids?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

16" tires are more expensive especially in the stock Fit size.

Local tire shops wanted $180 EACH for winter NON-studded 185/55/16. ($720 total)

It was cheaper to order 15" steel rims and 185/65/15 studded snow tires. ($490)


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

Bill in Houston said:


> oh, definitely. how much were the avids?


There you go. Those guys are great.

Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels

I paid $420 for a set of 4.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

okay, thanks. i like the look of the Sport, but I am not convinced that a 2500lb vehicle needs 16" wheels and the more expensive tires that go along with that. I guess tires ought to last a long time.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

Bill in Houston said:


> okay, thanks. i like the look of the Sport, but I am not convinced that a 2500lb vehicle needs 16" wheels and the more expensive tires that go along with that. I guess tires ought to last a long time.


Stock tires are mediocre and create a lot of road noise.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

yeah, OEM tires are seldom worth a hoot.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have had good luck with some 15" kumhos from tirerack. Noticeably better than the stock rubber at a good price, and they were highly rated. They were only rated as mediocre for snow use so I might look for some 15" steel wheels for winter tires in the future. Have to put new tires on the wife's car this winter, though


----------



## speckledtrout (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow. I think the best mileage I've ever gotten was when I filled up on a road trip and put in only highway miles. I got 36 mpg. 

Normally I get about 30-32 mpg max. But I live in LA where I split my time equally between the freeway and ridiculously heavy city traffic. I admittedly have a lead foot when driving on the freeway. But I can't seem to help myself. I spend so much of my time dealing with crazy traffic that when I have the opportunity to open it up on the freeway during non-rush hour times, I do.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

speckledtrout said:


> Wow. I think the best mileage I've ever gotten was when I filled up on a road trip and put in only highway miles. I got 36 mpg.
> 
> Normally I get about 30-32 mpg max. But I live in LA where I split my time equally between the freeway and ridiculously heavy city traffic. I admittedly have a lead foot when driving on the freeway. But I can't seem to help myself. I spend so much of my time dealing with crazy traffic that when I have the opportunity to open it up on the freeway during non-rush hour times, I do.


I am about to take a long road trip. Gonna take the Thule roof rack off to see if I can break 35mpg. Won't happen in TX with the 70mph hilly country highways but maybe once I hit a tailwind in AR or the Mississippi river valley flatlands. I, too, usually average about 30-32, but my driving is very little highway and more 3-7 mi trips in town.


----------



## nafrod (Oct 30, 2012)

At 8,000 miles and a trip to BC from CA and back, going strong. Great car, highly recommend, plenty of room for bikes with the backseats folded down.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

nafrod said:


> At 8,000 miles and a trip to BC from CA and back, going strong. Great car, highly recommend, plenty of room for bikes with the backseats folded down.


Sounds like a fun trip! Any idea what your mileage was around?


----------



## nafrod (Oct 30, 2012)

kdiff said:


> Sounds like a fun trip! Any idea what your mileage was around?


The car was loaded up with about 600-700 pounds (wife and I at around 300 combined, plus bikes and food/supplies for a 30 day camping trip and we got 35ish highway. Now that I'm commuting around town everyday, its closer to 31, but I drive aggressively. 1 passenger and freeway driving expect around 37 mpg...


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

Not too bad. Thank you for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## next (Nov 4, 2012)

super old thread, but I'm new here so I thought i'd chime in where i can

2010 Honda Fit (base model, baby!). I regularly stuff our two bikes in the back to head down to the beach. 

If you wedge the bike's rear tire between the seat and the b-pillar, the bike will stay upright with no straps or anything needed. Do that on both sides for 2 bikes.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

I love my wife's Fit (2008, finally paid off). Just used it to bring home my new Big Dummy. Yes, a huge cargo bike fit within the uber-tiny Honda Fit. I swear these two were made to go together. You can see a picture over in the Cargo-bikes forum: A New Dummy


----------



## stumpy6 (Jun 2, 2012)

I currently have a 2011 Fit with a Yakima Rack. I love the rack because I use it for MTB and snowboarding. The rack does kill MPG though. Prior, without the rack, I would average anywhere from 29 to 32 mpg in town. With just the rack on, I have found it hard to surpass 27.5 mpg. With bikes on for longer trips, I get around 25-26mpg. Although there is a significant drop, it still does better than most larger cars. 

Having the rack for about a year now, I wished I would've invested in a tow hitch style rack. I now have a dent over the driver side door where the q-tower sits on the car. I suspect I either cranked the towers down to tight or the kinds in the apartment complex hung on the bar end. Moreover, I have paint scratches under each ledge where the metal latch latches to the car. The reasoning is because the q-towers do not tighten down hard enough and with a load, like two bikes, on longer road trips the rack tends to shift a bit. It does not shift a lot where it'll dislodge off, but it does have enough movement to scratch the paint to the metal. 

Looking to get a hitch after Christmas and get a hitch rack. Although it will not fix my dent or scratches, I wont have to worry about taking the front wheel off and putting the dirty wheel in my car. I also wont have to worry about putting any more dents and having to take it off when driving through a drive-though carwash when I get lazy. LOL!


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm shopping for a new car and the Fit is on the top of the list. One question: I plan on putting the bike in the car, mostly for security reasons. Are there any type of seat back protectors available? Subaru has hard plastic pieces that screws into the back of the seats. I can see my gear tearing up the interior pretty quick.

Edit: nevermind. Looks like the cargo liner takes care of this.


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

I too will be shopping for a new car/hatchback - but I'm a year away. The Fit is at the top of my list(behind it is the Ford Focus and Kia Soul). I'll use a hitch rack(the one I have for my truck should work).


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Well guys, I brought my new Fit home today! It's an 07 Sport, red, with only 45k on it. I've been driving Jeeps for 20 years and some sort of truck for almost 30 so this will be a bit of an adjustment. I think it will be fun though, especially not having to stop at the gas pump every 3 days.
The posts in this thread helped seal the deal, so thanks.
Now...where is the best source for parts/accessories (need some mats asap) and suggestions for a Honda / Fit forum?


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

GT guy, let us know how you're liking the Fit(and the adjustment to a smaller vehicle). The Fit is at the top of my car shopping list.


----------



## relic (Oct 31, 2005)

GT_guy,check out fitfreak.net,lots of good info and pictures of what your fit could be.My wife has an 09 LX(Canadian,eh!)and loves it.50 k and zero issues,great car.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

*My first month with the Fit*



trek7100 said:


> GT guy, let us know how you're liking the Fit(and the adjustment to a smaller vehicle). The Fit is at the top of my car shopping list.


Just wrapped up my first month with my Fit. Since you asked, here is my review. 
First, this car is a blast to drive! It's like driving a go-cart, especially coming from a lifted Jeep. It's surprisingly quick for having such a small motor (it is only 2500lbs!). It's not going to win any 0-60 races, but it's good good 40-60 acceleration so you don't feel like you're going to get run over on the highway entrances.

It feels much bigger on the inside than it looks. There's lots of headroom and lots of glass, so it feels very open and spacious. The doors are big and open wide so getting in and out is very easy, even in the back. Of course the cargo space is legendary. The interior looks good, the plastics don't have that cheap look to them. The seats are not very thickly cushioned but still comfortable. The steering wheel is very comfortable. The carpet is thin - almost more like a blanket than a carpet. Mats are a necessity.

The OE stereo is adequate, at least for my needs. The only knock is the radio reception, it's not very good for distant stations, probably due to the itty-bitty antenna on the roof.

The biggest drawback on the interior is the placement of the pedals. There's not much legroom up front, so by the time you move the seat back to where your legs are comfortable, the steering wheel is too far away (and I'm only 5'9"). Adjusting the seat for arm reach makes the pedals (esp the gas) feel close. It's been OK so far but I could see it being uncomfortable on a long highway trip. Good thing the car has cruise control.

There's good storage - cupholders for all 5 passengers, big door pockets, good size glove compartment.

The best part about this car? I've put $70 worth of gas in it in a month. That's less than I was putting in my Jeep in a week! 34mpg avg. That would be enough to sell me on this car even if I wasn't having so much fun driving it.
It does beg for some mods though.  There doesn't seem to be as big an aftermarket for the Fit as for Jeeps, but I'm not going crazy on it either. For now I just want to get a slightly deeper sounding exhaust and I already have an appt to get the rear windows tinted (too easy to see in the back, and it should help in the summer). I'm going to need some new tires soon and so I'm thinking about some new wheels too. (not a big fan of shiny silver wheels).

Bottom line - as long as you don't expect this to be a super fast, super plush car I don't see how you can go wrong. Plenty of room, very economical and reliable, and fun to drive. Fit is Go!

@relic - I've been reading and learning a lot on fitfreak.net - thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Have you seen any of the forum threads where someone has painted their wheels with Plasti-dip spray? It changes the looks and peels off when you are tired of it. I'm sure you can google it up. Of course there are more permanent solutions too.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Bill in Houston said:


> Have you seen any of the forum threads where someone has painted their wheels with Plasti-dip spray? It changes the looks and peels off when you are tired of it. I'm sure you can google it up. Of course there are more permanent solutions too.


I've had success painting aluminum wheels with Duplicolor wheel paint. I've never worked with Plasti-dip.
I plan on a set of winter tires for next year, so I might "need" new wheels anyway.
I kinda like the look of the Integra LS webs, so I'm watching for a used set nearby.


----------



## relic (Oct 31, 2005)

On my wife's Fit there's a lever on the bottom of the steering column for tilt and telescopic adjustment.Not sure if it's model specific or on all Fits,take a look at yours GT_guy,could solve your problem.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Telescoping, very helpful.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

relic said:


> On my wife's Fit there's a lever on the bottom of the steering column for tilt and telescopic adjustment.Not sure if it's model specific or on all Fits,take a look at yours GT_guy,could solve your problem.


On my '07 it only adjusts tilt. The tele feature must only be on the 09+ models.

Trek7100 (and anyone else shopping for a used Fit) - I forgot to mention in my other post that it's worth looking for a Sport model rather than the Base. It's much better equipped and there was not much of a price difference in the used car pricing.


----------



## Elmer12 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll add to the Fit discussion. At Christmas-time, we bought a 2012 Fit Sport w/ 5 speed manual transmission. For bike purposes, I added a Yakima Whispbar and two rails. My mileage going back and forth to work (35 mile round trip, mixed city/highway) is 37 mpg calculated, not using the trip meter. I did do a trip to Phoenix which was 360 miles round trip with one mtn bike on top and averaged 30 mpg at 75 mph. So far this car has been pretty amazing, but also keeping in mind that it's an economy car.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

The engine in my 2000 Nissan Frontier grenaded and now I'm looking at the Fit after reading this thread. It has all the stuff I want - better gas mileage (was getting a 17mpg best in the old truck), cargo capacity (yeah, it's not a truck bed but its close) and cheap (really don't wanna spend more than I need to). I got a lead on three Fit Sports of various vintages but keeping it within 2010 on up with under 75,000 on the odo. If all goes well, there should be a new car (Fit?) in the garage at the end of the week!


----------



## brokebike (Jan 31, 2013)

The Fit is probably one of the greatest vehicles ever made. We love our 2008 Sport, and have driven it all over the country with bikes and dogs and all kinds of gear. First thing I installed was a Hidden Hitch and a Thule 2-bike hitch rack. I really only use the rack when I need to haul extra passengers... otherwise, it fits two bikes and a ton of gear inside just fine.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I did a 400 mile road trip this weekend and drove 85-90 mph the entire way and still got 33 mpg. On the way back I slowed it down to 75-80 and got almost 38mpg!

The fit gets its best mileage around 55-65. I can get 40-42 if I keep it under 60.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

According to the computer I receive 31-32 mpg at 75-80 mph with a hitch rack and one bike in hilly terrain. I'm kind of a burley guy and people make fun of my little Fit but it is one of the best purchases I've made. After riding in my Fit my sister and brother in law bought a couple of Versas.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

ranier said:


> The engine in my 2000 Nissan Frontier grenaded and now I'm looking at the Fit after reading this thread. It has all the stuff I want - better gas mileage (was getting a 17mpg best in the old truck), cargo capacity (yeah, it's not a truck bed but its close) and cheap (really don't wanna spend more than I need to). I got a lead on three Fit Sports of various vintages but keeping it within 2010 on up with under 75,000 on the odo. If all goes well, there should be a new car (Fit?) in the garage at the end of the week!


I don't know about your area, but Fit's fetch a premium around here. If you're looking at a 3 year old Fit with 50k miles with a purchase price of $15k, it makes more sense to buy new for $17.5k. Plus, the new facelift looks better, IMO.


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

A month now into my new 2013 Fit Sport and LOVIN IT! Lots of room inside for bikes and gear, but thinking about a 1UP hitch rack for those times when I need to carry 3 of my bikes...I'll report when I make that decision.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

ALBM said:


> A month now into my new 2013 Fit Sport and LOVIN IT! Lots of room inside for bikes and gear, but thinking about a 1UP hitch rack for those times when I need to carry 3 of my bikes...I'll report when I make that decision.


I'm thinking of getting a hitch installed as well, even though I already have a roof rack. Two reasons being, MPG and garage clearance. Plus, it would be a good option if I needed to tow a little trailer one day (like one of those motorcycle trailers made for Honda Goldwings and such).


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

DrDon said:


> According to the computer I receive 31-32 mpg at 75-80 mph with a hitch rack and one bike in hilly terrain. I'm kind of a burley guy and people make fun of my little Fit but it is one of the best purchases I've made. After riding in my Fit my sister and brother in law bought a couple of Versas.


I'm wondering what kind of hitch you have. I'd like to get one, but it seems like it would involve cutting something under the car. I'm not a do-it-yourselfer when it comes to something like this!


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

stumpy6 said:


> I currently have a 2011 Fit with a Yakima Rack. I love the rack because I use it for MTB and snowboarding. The rack does kill MPG though. Prior, without the rack, I would average anywhere from 29 to 32 mpg in town. With just the rack on, I have found it hard to surpass 27.5 mpg. With bikes on for longer trips, I get around 25-26mpg. Although there is a significant drop, it still does better than most larger cars.
> 
> Having the rack for about a year now, I wished I would've invested in a tow hitch style rack. I now have a dent over the driver side door where the q-tower sits on the car. I suspect I either cranked the towers down to tight or the kinds in the apartment complex hung on the bar end. Moreover, I have paint scratches under each ledge where the metal latch latches to the car. The reasoning is because the q-towers do not tighten down hard enough and with a load, like two bikes, on longer road trips the rack tends to shift a bit. It does not shift a lot where it'll dislodge off, but it does have enough movement to scratch the paint to the metal.
> 
> Looking to get a hitch after Christmas and get a hitch rack. Although it will not fix my dent or scratches, I wont have to worry about taking the front wheel off and putting the dirty wheel in my car. I also wont have to worry about putting any more dents and having to take it off when driving through a drive-though carwash when I get lazy. LOL!


I have a Yakima roof rack on my Fit---now I'm scared to take it off! I hope there aren't dents there! What kind of hitch are you thinking of getting?


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't have a hitch on our Fit yet, but I've been looking at the "Draw-tight" class hitch from etrailer.com. 200lb tongue weight seems a little light, but then I haven't seen anything with much more than that either. With a 23lb 1UP rack and a 25lb bike, you could get 2-3 bikes on there without TOO much trouble.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

That looks like the right hitch for the job, but i would really like to have someone else install it! It doesn't look that difficult, but still......not my thing.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Mine is a Hidden Hitch. I paid about $100 to have it installed. No issues other than a little rust. 

Has any one tinted their windows and if so was it worthwhile?


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

DrDon said:


> Mine is a Hidden Hitch. I paid about $100 to have it installed. No issues other than a little rust.
> 
> Has any one tinted their windows and if so was it worthwhile?


Was it a Honda dealer who installed it for you?


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

My local mechanic. It is not difficult to do and I would have done it if I had a helper and the ability to lift the rear of the car. There is not an easily accessible center rear lift point on the FIT. I probably could of done it without a helper if I could get underneath the car. However, others have managed to do it themselves. I would avoid the dealer. For whatever reason, my AC wasn't working properly when I was out of town. The dealer wanted to charge me a minimum of $150 to fix it. If you trust your dealer not to gouge you, go for it.


----------



## SAthirtythree (May 22, 2013)

I hate my wifes Fit. It's painfully slow.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

SAthirtythree said:


> I hate my wifes Fit. It's painfully slow.


It is slow. And kind of buzzy. And darty. Occasionally I think about trading in my 07 Vette and FIT for a semi roomy sporty car but spending a lot of money on a daily driver would kill me, especially since my kid is grown. I have bike stuff I NEED to buy. I really should sell the Vette, but man, the V8 is like crack. I never thought I would buy a GM car.


----------



## SAthirtythree (May 22, 2013)

I'm biased, but i think the VW GTI is the best of all worlds. Fast, darty, good mpg, roomy hatch, but still a small car. Interior is audi level.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

DrDon said:


> Has any one tinted their windows and if so was it worthwhile?


Got an appointment tomorrow to get it done. With the big windows, it will most definitely be a benefit. Temps around here are nearing triple digits.



spirit4earth said:


> That looks like the right hitch for the job, but i would really like to have someone else install it! It doesn't look that difficult, but still......not my thing.


Got Uhaul to do my wife's Subaru. Great job, great price and lifetime warranty. I'm going to head there to get my Fit's done.



DrDon said:


> It is slow. And kind of buzzy. And darty. Occasionally I think about trading in my 07 Vette and FIT for a semi roomy sporty car but spending a lot of money on a daily driver would kill me, especially since my kid is grown. I have bike stuff I NEED to buy. I really should sell the Vette, but man, the V8 is like crack. I never thought I would buy a GM car.


V8 is nice. My Landcruiser sits in the garage and I think about trading it in, but one cruise around town or on a trail and that thought vanishes.



SAthirtythree said:


> I'm biased, but i think the VW GTI is the best of all worlds. Fast, darty, good mpg, roomy hatch, but still a small car. Interior is audi level.


No, not the best of all worlds. Sure, it's got nice interior, nice styling, but it's heavily bloated (3,000+ lbs), "small" inside, and hit-or-miss reliability. MKVII "seems" to be an improvement in reliability, but hasn't been out long, so time will tell. Never had much luck with VW products in the past. That CEL seemed to have more "on" time than off.


----------



## SAthirtythree (May 22, 2013)

phsycle said:


> No, not the best of all worlds. Sure, it's got nice interior, nice styling, but it's heavily bloated (3,000+ lbs), "small" inside, and hit-or-miss reliability. MKVII "seems" to be an improvement in reliability, but hasn't been out long, so time will tell. Never had much luck with VW products in the past. That CEL seemed to have more "on" time than off.


Sorry you've had bum luck with yours, but mine's neve so much as hiccuped. 
Who cares if it's 3000 lbs if it: 
1) still accelerates faster than most cars that weigh 500-700lbs less(in the same price range) 
2) handles better than any other FWD car on the road (save maybe the Honda Prelude type SH (also 3000lbs))
3) gets great gas millage
I guess "hit-or-miss" is pretty fair, mine's been a hit though. The only complaint I have about my car is VW went a little overboard with the computerized traction and stability controls, you can't fully turn them off for say autocross.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

SAthirtythree said:


> Sorry you've had bum luck with yours, but mine's neve so much as hiccuped.
> Who cares if it's 3000 lbs if it:
> 1) still accelerates faster than most cars that weigh 500-700lbs less(in the same price range)
> 2) handles better than any other FWD car on the road (save maybe the Honda Prelude type SH (also 3000lbs))
> ...


1) No way. Mazdaspeed3 and Focus are faster with way more power (stock). Simple chip almost levels the playing field, though. I do miss the turbo kicking in. 
2) Prelude?? Forget the Prelude. Currently lineup of Mini's all destroy GTI's. even the R32. If we're going back to the Prelude days, my old Integra Type R ran circles around the GTI. The Toyota Celica is also a competitor in the G-stock, and definitely better auto-x car than the GTI. 
3) They do get good MPG for the amount of power they produce. Although the Mini still beats it in this category as well.

I still have love for the GTI's. I want to see how the new MKVII's do and maybe in a few years, I may pick one up. My Fit serves 100% of my needs right now, so I don't see changing anytime soon.


----------



## SAthirtythree (May 22, 2013)

phsycle said:


> 1) No way. Mazdaspeed3 and Focus are faster with way more power (stock). Simple chip almost levels the playing field, though. I do miss the turbo kicking in.


Both those cars are 3200lbs claimed by the manufacturer. My whole point was that It carries it's weight well, so there's no need to count it out based on that.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

SAthirtythree said:


> Both those cars are 3200lbs claimed by the manufacturer. My whole point was that It carries it's weight well, so there's no need to count it out based on that.


I'm not disagreeing with you on that. Just pointing out that it's not the top dog in that category. Even the Civic Si is a contendor. I love that turbo, though, especially the new TSI engines VW's putting in.

But despite it's ability to carry its weight well, you can still really feel it around the track, especially coming into a corner. Does a number on the brakes, too. But for a daily driver, it was a fun little car.

For me at this point, Fit > GTI. Utility and reliability are two big factors. Go-fast is not a priority for me, right now.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

SAthirtythree said:


> Both those cars are 3200lbs claimed by the manufacturer. My whole point was that It carries it's weight well, so there's no need to count it out based on that.


Exactly. The Fit is a great car, but IMO, fairly underpowered. Even my old GTi (which was basically a 2.slo 115hp 4 cyl Golf with 2 doors a suspension package, sport seats and a roof antenna) felt way quicker, even though it had less horsepower on paper and weighed more. The key is that VW/Audi goes for tons of torque on the low end of the RPM band. They tune their engines so they have 85% of the torque available from 1800 RPM to 5000 RPM with a peak around 3000 RPM. While the numbers are lower on paper, you can feel it pull throughout much more of the driveable range. Honda tends to tune their engines so they have a torque peak at 4800 RPM, or so, which is out of the normal cruising range by quite a bit.

Then again, my GTi typically got 33mpg at best... usually 31 mpg. However, it was huge inside. I regularly put two or three bikes inside and had room for passengers. I once hauled 500 pounds of dirt in buckets to the dump in the back of that car.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

No one is disputing that the Fit is not fast. Then again, it's not meant to be. If that's on the priority list, look at the other options.

Back on topic, here was my errand run today. 1,015 bottled water from Costco (with room to spare, mind you). This is why I love the little guy.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

Buy a sport model with a stick and stop whining.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

PatrickK said:


> Buy a sport model with a stick and stop whining.


Heh.. the one I drove was a Sport. Is there any difference under the hood between the Sport model and the regular? I though it was all trim differences... not unlike my Mk3 GTi 4 cyl.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

phsycle said:


> No one is disputing that the Fit is not fast. Then again, it's not meant to be. If that's on the priority list, look at the other options.
> 
> Back on topic, here was my errand run today. 1,015 bottled water from Costco (with room to spare, mind you). This is why I love the little guy.


Wow... that is nuts! You sure you didn't exceed the weight limit of that thing?


----------



## Elmer12 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think that the debate over the "best car" has been expanded into areas that the Fit does not fit into (pun intended). The Fit is a relatively low cost, high mileage car with features that make it versatile. My 2012 Fit gets 38 mpg going to and from work (35 mile roundtrip) WITH a 29er on top. The stereo plays reasonably well, the air conditioner blows cold (and will stay that way when I get the windows tinted), and carries four passengers comfortably. I just did a thousand mile round trip from SE AZ to Flagstaff with my wife and 18 year old daughter, in 100 degree weather, up and down mountains, carrying my 29er on top at 75-80 mph and the car worked flawlessly and returned 33-35 mpg. With all of the caveats of owning an economy compact car and tempering my expectations to the Fit, it's a great car. When you factor in the Honda reliability, fit and finish, and convenience items, it's a fantastic car. Keep the debate within the bounds of compact, economy cars, no GTIs, no Mazdaspeed 3s or others similar in performance.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

pimpbot said:


> Wow... that is nuts! You sure you didn't exceed the weight limit of that thing?


Yes, it did. Max payload is ~800lbs. Each case was 4.5 gallons and there were 29 cases. With each gallon at 8.3lbs, I was at 1,083lbs, not including me. Sucker was sagging bad in the back. If I were to do this on a regular basis, air bags would definitely be in order.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

phsycle said:


> Yes, it did. Max payload is ~800lbs. Each case was 4.5 gallons and there were 29 cases. With each gallon at 8.3lbs, I was at 1,083lbs, not including me. Sucker was sagging bad in the back. If I were to do this on a regular basis, air bags would definitely be in order.


This was starting to sound like one of those can you figure it out math riddles.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

pimpbot said:


> Heh.. the one I drove was a Sport. Is there any difference under the hood between the Sport model and the regular? I though it was all trim differences... not unlike my Mk3 GTi 4 cyl.


There is no power difference between the sport and the base model. I think the sport may have stiffer suspension though. Not the fastest, but faster than my previous car so I am used to it. I am cheap and hate spending money on gas so I would probably drive a fast car slow just to save money.

But honestly, when I want to go fast I get on my mountain bike and ride. Way cheaper to crash my bike than crash my car :thumbsup: More exciting too.


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

I found out I don't need a hitch rack after all. I can fit the Pugsley, the SS, and the road bike in with enough room for a weeks + worth of luggage.


----------



## tylerw (Dec 7, 2009)

anyone waiting for the 2014 to come out in the usa? Supposed to be some big improvements on this already awesome car.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Not holding my breath. I haven't been really impressed with the specs and now with the change in country of origin, quality control may be an issue?


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

Curious....how many of you Fit owners have the extended warranty? I don't...yet. My base model is two years old with 18,000 miles. I'm not sure what to do about that warranty....


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

spirit4earth said:


> Curious....how many of you Fit owners have the extended warranty? I don't...yet. My base model is two years old with 18,000 miles. I'm not sure what to do about that warranty....


I got 8yr/80,000mi. I have 2 more yrs and am just over 50,000mi. Haven't needed it really. The car has been mechanically perfect. Still has been nice peace of mind. My mom's car at 60,000mi has needed an engine rebuild and a slew of other work so lemons are out there.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My wife was hit in out 2012 Fit. It only had 12,000 miles and it's now totaled. It was the other guys fault so now we have to find another car. Darn, I loved that car.


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

kntr said:


> My wife was hit in out 2012 Fit. It only had 12,000 miles and it's now totaled. It was the other guys fault so now we have to find another car. Darn, I loved that car.


Same story here. After 10 months and 4 thousand miles some idiot totaled our car when it was parked outside our house. He admitted his guilt and his insurance company is paying for it. Adjuster is coming on Monday. I want to get my $18200 back.

I will not be buying another Fit even though it was a blast to drive (stick shift). I notice that Americans are piss on smaller cars when you drive one. Sad but true.

I will be getting Honda CR-V EX.

Pictures.

Honda Fit Photos by pkdpkd | Photobucket


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

PatrickK said:


> Same story here. After 10 months and 4 thousand miles some idiot totaled our car when it was parked outside our house. He admitted his guilt and his insurance company is paying for it. Adjuster is coming on Monday. I want to get my $18200 back.
> 
> I will not be buying another Fit even though it was a blast to drive (stick shift). I notice that Americans are piss on smaller cars when you drive one. Sad but true.
> 
> ...


Crazy... we are thinking a CRV-LX, too. I just want something bigger and AWD.

Why are you not getting another Fit?


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

kntr said:


> Crazy... we are thinking a CRV-LX, too. I just want something bigger and AWD.
> 
> Why are you not getting another Fit?


I think Fit is a great car - being from Europe we do not mind driving small cars. However, I noticed Americans do tend road rage when you drive a small car - people do not notice you on the road. We are more concerned about safety than other things. We are going to miss stick shift a lot.

We are getting Honda CR-V EX for $23000 + tax and fees.

We miss AWD a little bit and want to be able to fit two bikes in a car. I did some math and Fit does not save us a lot of money on gas so we thought we might get a bigger car.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

PatrickK said:


> I think Fit is a great car - being from Europe we do not mind driving small cars. However, I noticed Americans do tend road rage when you drive a small car - people do not notice you on the road. We are more concerned about safety than other things. We are going to miss stick shift a lot.
> 
> We are getting Honda CR-V EX for $23000 + tax and fees.
> 
> We miss AWD a little bit and want to be able to fit two bikes in a car. I did some math and Fit does not save us a lot of money on gas so we thought we might get a bigger car.


My thoughts exactly. The CRV weighs 1000 lbs more and AWD. LXs go for about $25,000 new here. I wish I could find a EX for $23,000. I'm looking at a Subaru Crosstrek, too.

I could fit two bikes in the FIT with the front wheels off. Did you know the Fit has a faster lane change than a corvette?


----------



## PatrickK (Apr 26, 2007)

kntr said:


> My thoughts exactly. The CRV weighs 1000 lbs more and AWD. LXs go for about $25,000 new here. I wish I could find a EX for $23,000. I'm looking at a Subaru Crosstrek, too.
> 
> I could fit two bikes in the FIT with the front wheels off. Did you know the Fit has a faster lane change than a corvette?


I live in NY so it is easier to find a large volume dealer but COL is higher. I used to have Subaru Outback wagon 2006 and I was not happy with that thing. I do not want to discourage you from buying a Crosstrek. (-; I had no idea about lane change but then again I do not want to feel invisible when driving a FIT. hehe


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I see a WRX in my future.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

kntr said:


> My thoughts exactly. The CRV weighs 1000 lbs more and AWD. LXs go for about $25,000 new here. I wish I could find a EX for $23,000. I'm looking at a Subaru Crosstrek, too.
> 
> I could fit two bikes in the FIT with the front wheels off. Did you know the Fit has a faster lane change than a corvette?


I drive a 2007 Fit, and my wife drives a 2013 Crosstrek. Love both cars. The Fit is the preferred vehicle when we go downtown, or anywhere we expect difficult parking situations. The Crosstrek gets tabbed for longer trips (more comfortable), longer bike or hiking trips to more remote locations with rough roads (AWD, ground clearance, hitch rack), and most likely winter trips. I NEED to upgrade the stereo on the Crosstrek, though. Much worse sound than the stock stereo on my Fit Sport. Plus, the USB control is something of a joke because the display doesn't scroll so I can read full track titles. Major PITA on audio books that have super long track titles.

The Fit does have a fast lane change. It's very nimble and has nice suspension for a little economy car. I have a Sport MT, and the engine RPM at freeway speeds gives you some nice acceleration for passing on level ground and slight grades. I've only driven it through the Appalachians a couple times so I can't speak much to how much it's got for mountain grades.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I've got the rubber floor mats and rubber cargo mat if anyone wants them. I also have a 1 1/4" Drawtite hitch. If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## Kawigirl (Dec 19, 2013)

Just bought a 2014 Fit sport MT. Pick it up next Friday. Glad to hear that so many are enjoying their Fits. I loved the test drive I took, seems like a great little(big inside) car!


----------



## trek7100 (Jul 15, 2007)

I am still in the market for a car in the next few months. I've always had SUVs or a truck(currently). I will be retiring in about 4-5 yrs and ready to downsize. I like the Fit because it's a hatchback. Subaru isn't a big seller in my area. The Honda CRV seems to be a very good vehicle, 2 co-workers own a 2011 The Fit is at the top of my list then followed by a Honda CRV and Jeep Cherokee. 

Kawigirl - can't wait for a report on your new Fit.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a 2011 automatic base. It's a good car that cruises well on the highway and is zippy in town. Just yesterday I saw a news clip away safety tests in small cars. The Fit was worst in the head-on left front collision. Just something to think about.....


----------



## Kawigirl (Dec 19, 2013)

trek7100 said:


> Kawigirl - can't wait for a report on your new Fit.


I can't wait either!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I've had both the 2013 CRV and 2012 FIT. I like the CRV better. It has more room and still gets 30+ mileage.


----------



## Kawigirl (Dec 19, 2013)

Well I just brought home my new Fit! It's about 115km from the dealership, so I got to stretch its cute little legs a bit. Early days yet, so far I am REALLY happy with it. Handles well in crosswinds and through the snowy patches. The fog lights make a great difference with night illumination, too. All I need is a red stripe and it will match my Fatbike


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I absolutely love my 1st Gen Fit. Great room (for its size), and super utilitarian. When the new 2015's come out, I will have to think about making the trade. 130hp, 6-speed manual. Only hesitance would be it will not be made in Japan.

Kawi - Congrats. Cargo hauling capabilities in this thing is ridiculous. Does well in snow with winter tires.


----------



## Kawigirl (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, winter tyres are a no-brainer. I'm using Michelins X-ice 3's. Too early to say just how good they are.


----------



## The Kopish (Jul 12, 2009)

I just purchased a new 2013 Fit Sport and am loving it so far. We are just starting to thaw out in Wisconsin, so I need to figure out how to haul my bike. I saw the pictures on this thread, which actually got me to look at the Fit in the first place. I have Yakima gear for a rack but will need to towers. Otherwise, I like the idea of a fork mount in the rear. Has anyone tried something like the Yakima Beddy Jo of similar (such as this:http://www.jensonusa.com/!5HBo9s7lqwbwIP4kYGS03w!/Delta-Stableloader-Truck-Rack)? Otherwise I might need to fabricate something on my own.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

You don't need anything fancy to fab up. Either get a fork mount like this:

Bicycle Skewer Fork Wheel Pickup Truck Bed Mount Rack Carrier New | eBay

And bolt it on a 2x6. Or, even easier still, I just use two of these:

HDX 6 ft. x 1 in. Locking Tie-Downs (4-Pack)-FH8381 at The Home Depot

and strap down ends of the handlebar with the front wheel off (fork just on the floor). Works great for me. You can get 2 or 3 bikes sitting in there like that (maybe more?).


----------

